# Old Sled



## Bill G (Feb 26, 2010)

It seems everyone is into new fast sleds. This is one that is a little older and slower.


----------



## Paul61 (Mar 6, 2010)

I LOVE IT!

Think of the looks you'd get on the trails!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers.
Paul


----------

